# Many Western Australian rivers dry up in the summer



## Bretrick (Jun 22, 2022)

Here is the Avon River in two seasons
Winter - June



Summer - February


----------



## Remy (Jun 24, 2022)

It's beautiful. Is this a yearly event or a new event?


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> It's beautiful. Is this a yearly event or a new event?


Summers in Perth/Western Australia are always hot and dry. Rivers/waterfalls slow to a trickle or dry up completely yearly.
 Gascoyne River Winter time



Summertime


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

When I lived in Australia, it made me grateful that we don't have that issue with our climate here where I live. Even in South Australia, there were water restrictions.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Yes we have the same issues in Spain...even in the Uk when we have very hot summers


----------

